# Visa Runs from Abu Dhabi to Oman



## Guest

I have to do a Visa run to Oman in little over a week. I am not sure if this is still being done. I have been looking online and most of the site i read say that you can't do it anymore. I am from Canada and had no problem getting into the country. But if anyone can tell me how to do a Visa run (the cheaper the better) or are going on a Visa run and would like some company please let me know. It would really mean alot. 

J.How


----------



## bonk

J.How said:


> I have to do a Visa run to Oman in little over a week. I am not sure if this is still being done. I have been looking online and most of the site i read say that you can't do it anymore. I am from Canada and had no problem getting into the country. But if anyone can tell me how to do a Visa run (the cheaper the better) or are going on a Visa run and would like some company please let me know. It would really mean alot.
> 
> J.How


You should be fine. I know someone who did a run a couple of weeks ago. It's only the 33 nationalities that get visas on arrival who can do the run. Hatta or Al Ain should work, but longer drive between border crossings via Al Ain.

If you have a car, drive. If not, a taxi might be the best way but tell them you want to do the visa run so there's no issues for the driver at border.

Visit Visa Renewal Dubai


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

Visa runs thru Al Ain aren't a problem. Just make sure you have the extra car insurance for Oman. Takes an hour or so to get thru sometimes.


----------



## ossie

Yep no probs doing visa runs through Hili at Al Ain, done it a number of times myself.

One time I had a few days to kill so I just kept driving, ended up in Muscat for the weekend. Glad I did, nice place Muscat !!!

Hey there Oyibopeppeh, nice picture you have there....:cheer2:

Cheers
Os.....lane:


----------



## Nightshadow

Just to be clear, you leave the country (UAE), go to Muscat for the weekend and then re-enter UAE on the way back to Dubai and you will get a new 30-60 day period? 

I just called the UAE Embassy in USA and was told that you can extend only once, after that you must stay out of the country for something like 30 days before you can return. 

Obviously I am inclined to believe the Embassy, however, i know that many "rules can be broken or bent". 

So are there people here who have RECENTLY done visa runs past the original 60 days they give you?


----------



## Nightshadow




----------



## Tony123

*Visa run*



Nightshadow said:


> Just to be clear, you leave the country (UAE), go to Muscat for the weekend and then re-enter UAE on the way back to Dubai and you will get a new 30-60 day period?
> 
> I just called the UAE Embassy in USA and was told that you can extend only once, after that you must stay out of the country for something like 30 days before you can return.
> 
> Obviously I am inclined to believe the Embassy, however, i know that many "rules can be broken or bent".
> 
> So are there people here who have RECENTLY done visa runs past the original 60 days they give you?


Let me know what you find out Nightshadow. Don't be nervous because back in June my tourist visa (visa on the arrival, myself... united states citizen) expired and went to India for a week and was able to renew my tourist visa to get back in Dubai. Let me know how your Oman experience go. Maybe we can hitch together to Oman near end of November. :juggle:


----------



## Jynxgirl

I do believe, if you get the extension for the thirty days, then your stuck out. If you just go do visa runs to another country and come back in getting a 'new' visa stamp each time, then you can continue to do runs (subject to change anytime though). 

I had to do a bahrain run when I first got here.


----------



## Tony123

The Top 20 Reasons Not to Move to Dubai (in no particular order!) By Tia O’Neill


20 Reasons not move to Dubai.... but I'm moving anyways to be with my new wifey.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I wrote a post... very similar to this a while back!


----------



## Nightshadow

Are they going to ask me for proof of where I am staying while there?


----------



## Tony123

Not sure what you mean by that... if Oman.. just tell them you are just visiting. If returning back to Dubai, I wasn't question where I was staying at or with whom, more like a welcome back matter and no questions.


----------



## Elphaba

Nightshadow said:


> Just to be clear, you leave the country (UAE), go to Muscat for the weekend and then re-enter UAE on the way back to Dubai and you will get a new 30-60 day period?
> 
> I just called the UAE Embassy in USA and was told that you can extend only once, after that you must stay out of the country for something like 30 days before you can return.
> 
> Obviously I am inclined to believe the Embassy, however, i know that many "rules can be broken or bent".
> 
> So are there people here who have RECENTLY done visa runs past the original 60 days they give you?


You do not have to stay in Oman for the weekend, You can do a simple turn around on the other side of the border.
-


----------



## ossie

Like I said before, have done the oman visa run a few times now, as Elphaba said you can simply turn around if you wish.

If you exit via Hili, the Oman entry is about 40kms down the road.


----------



## thropwyman

Will when I went with my family we went through Al Ain. and we as Emarates didn't need Visa but I don't know about you.
I'm sorry but thats all I can help you with.


----------



## Nightshadow

Hey everyone! Ive been out of touch for a couple of weeks making the preparations to come to Dubai and .......... YES! I am finally here. Anyway, I just wanted to say FYI: 

They DID ask me at the airport / passport control who I was staying with and for their contact information / phone number. I almost didnt get through as my nifty, piece of crap samsung galaxy phone runs out of batteries so quick... i wasnt able to pull up ANY numbers or addresses in Dubai, which made them suspicious. I showed him my phone and said "if you give me a few minutes to charge it off my laptop, ill pull up the info" he stared at me for a few seconds and finally just asked for my contact number in USA.  

Gulp! (The guy before me had JUST gotten turned down, so yes I was nervous)


----------

